# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Epplesee Rheinstetten

## Thoddi

Hallo,

da ich noch keinen Epplesee-Link gefunden habe erffne ich ihn hiermit...

Wer war heute dort und wie wars? 

berlege am Mittwoch hinzu fahren....Windorhersage sagt hnlich voraus wie heute...

Cheers

----------


## Lord_Byron

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Rastatt, bin 44 Jahre alt und fters dort am See zum Windsurfen.
Vielleicht kann man sich mal dort fr eine gemeinsame Session Treffen.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es leider keine Windsurfer.

Gru
Torsten

----------


## Schmiddi

Hallo Torsten,

ich komme aus Darmstadt bin 31 und der Epplesee ist meine einzige gute Mglichkeit fr eintgige Sessions. Da ich ebenfalls kein Surferfreundeskreis habe, bin ich immer interessiert an neuen Kontakten. Wenn ich das nchste mal fahre melde ich mich hier!
Wenn der Wind stimmt bin ich am 11.05 / 12.05 dort.
Bin allerdings mehr oder weniger Anfnger und mit meinem Material nicht an besonders viele Voraussetzungen anpassungsfhig (130l, 5.8 + 7.3).

Gre
Snke

----------


## Cruise

Bin ebenfalls aus Darmstadt. Ne Session klingt schonmal Interessant.
Aloha Flo

----------


## Schmiddi

Super, dann lass uns doch das nchste mal absprechen wenn wieder guter Wind ist!
Fhrst du regelmig noch an andere Spots?

----------


## Cruise

Ich bin meisst in Hungen auf dem Inheidener See.

----------


## Mathes

Servus
Ist morgen jemand am See? (Donnerstag 17.11)
War noch nie da und wollte das ganze mal testen. Die Vorhersage sollen ja 13-29 kn sein. Funktioniert das? Der See hat ja schon besondere Bedingungen. 
Vg Mathes

----------


## rene

> Servus
> Ist morgen jemand am See? (Donnerstag 17.11)
> War noch nie da und wollte das ganze mal testen. Die Vorhersage sollen ja 13-29 kn sein. Funktioniert das? Der See hat ja schon besondere Bedingungen. 
> Vg Mathes



Sorry zu spt geantwortet so wecken wir den Epplesee threat mal auf.


Mit welchen Surfgert soll den am Epple gehen? 
bei 85kg und sehr bestimmten Material und im gleiten,
ab 12kn geht Windsurfen,
ab 10kn geht Windsurffoilen,
ab 8kn geht Wingen,
0kn Suppen,
Beste Windrichtung: 220grad 
Auch bei 90grad wrde ich aber nur zw. April und October raten

*zum Kiten... naja sollten aus bestimmten Grnden dort wirklich nur fast Profis*.

Gru Reiner

----------

